# Wannabe Outbacker Requesting Help



## HogFansInMo (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes, a another newbie in the area. 
After many hours of researching(dreaming), I will steer away from the Outbacks, but also seem to coming back.
I guess the question I am asking the Outbackers...Is why should I choose this product? Is there some insight that can be provided to put me over the top here?
On other forums, I consistantly read horror stories regarding Keystone Products on warranty issues, fit, form and finish. Is the Outback put together better? Or just are Outback items less published?
I am calling on the "Outback Nation" here for some guidance....is it a better product than Crossroads or Sundance? 
FYI, I'm set on 27RSDS or the 31FQBHS.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, HogFansInMo!* action 
Glad you found us before you jumped!

I guess the first question I will ask you is: Have you found any other brand with the loyal and passionate following this brand enjoys? Just take a look around this place... This is not the result of a crappy product!









But more to the point, there are a number of features we really liked. The designs are much brighter and more airy than most. There is a real feeling of openness you get with the Outback. The construction is much better than most. The welded aluminum frames under the seats and bunks vs. the light wood frames in others appeals to my engineering mind. And then, there are the fresh and intelligent floorplans. It seems most brands all use the same dozen or so layouts. We really enjoy the new ideas we found in the Outback line, and they really work.

I'm sure others will have other reasons as well, but those are what hooked us!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We can spout details all day/night long, but if you haven't done so already, go walk through an Outback. Once inside start open/closing doors/drawers/etc... You will notice the quality level is above and beyond the normal TT in this class.

While we'll answer all your question with honesty (see threads on tank labels reversed, propane tank cover cracking, etc..) Bottom line, trailers will have some minor issues to overcome when new and all will require some maintenance. We just happened to all think Keystone has done a great job with the Outback line.

Please feel free to ask more specific questions. We'll be glad to answer them for you.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well as for me
Keystone floor plans are very nice and roomy and they change them often to meet today market
And the all Aluminum construction makes it lighter then most on the road
Love the white cabinets they are easy to clean and don't stain up
And the outside being smooth fiberglass is easy to clean and maintain
THe list could go on and on
Sure there may be a few out there that have a problem with theirs but on the most part we are all happy
with them
I know I am this is our second Outback

Don


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Believe me, we have looked at all of the available new trailers in the 20 to 21 ft. range. We started w/ Outback, then went on from there. We probably looked at and researched 20 trailers. In the end, we are buying the Outback 21RS. We simply could not find a better value in terms of the combination of price, space, layout, storage room & capacity, tank sizes, features, weight and apparent build quality. I should also tell you that the Zeppelin was a close 2nd place, however the deciding factor was that we like the Outback bed better (larger, has nice window).


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome,

We too are sold on Outbacks. We bought ours, 2003 25rss, used last fall. We have havd no problems with it. We have made modifications to it to make it more user friendly for our camping lifestyle, as you will see over and over again on this forum. We liked the floorplan several years ago when we saw it at the RV Show. The lightweight, fully functinal camper was one thing that sold us on the OB. The open floor plan and the white cabinets are also a plus in making it light and airy. I never wanted a camper with a tunnel like feel.
Do what is right for your family, but remember there are thousands of satisfied OB owners just on this forum.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

You can always find better quality in just about anything you purchase if your willing to pay for it.
When comparing units within the same price range, I think you'll find Outback is as good as any.
When I was shopping, I looked at dozens of similarily priced units. What I liked about the OUtback was;
white cabinets - made the unit seem much larger and brighter than the traditional oak cabinets in the others
fiberglass outside skin - much easier to keep clean than the aluminum siding manyt other models have
welded aluminum frame - lighter and more structurally stable than wood.
floorplan - different than the others
outside cooktop - standard
wood (look) flooring - much classier looking than the traditional tile floor look
tv - standard
generally the interior appointments appeared to be created by a design decorator rather than an engineer
(no slight to engineers intended)

As far as appliances and accesories, they all pretty much use the same type, Domestic brand appliances, Carrier AC, Atwood HWH, etc.

Sure there are issues, such as fit and trim, Hot WH not working, etc. but I suspect yuo'd find pretty much the same in any similarly priced units. In fact I know people with some pretty nice class As that have the same type complaints.

Bottom line, is find one that you like and that meets your familys needs the best and go with it. If it happens to be an Outback thats great.
Good luck in your search.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! What is it that always keeps steering you back to the Outbacks?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We looked at most brands in this price range and even higher and kept coming back to the Outback. It just felt higher quality. The bunk room for the kids, clean look of the interior and exterior and the overall floor plan were big selling factors. The clincher was this web site of owners! You cannot match the support found here ANYWHERE.....


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I always like these posts. I could go on about the Outback but others have said it before me. Like you, I searched for months and even drove 700 miles round trip to look at a competing model. All trailers will have some issues. I find the Outback to have minor problems which have been handled nicely by the warranty service. The fit and finish are unmatched in other models and I looked at a bunch including Trail Cruisers (RVision), Forest River, Coachmen, Rockwood, and on and on. There is no site with more dedicated owners than you will find here. Period.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We started with a Kodiak Scamper HTT then went bigger to a Springdale 29BHS then to our 31RQS. My wife and I continue to look, compare etc because we like to see whats new and exciting and we like to see how we measure up with what's out there. As far as a TT goes its hard to beat a 31RQS in our book. Outbacks in general I think are the bomb in appearance and functionality.


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

We settled on the 23rs for quite a few reasons:
1. this site, and all the helpful people her are a great resource
2. We liked the set up, with the somewhat unique rear slide, and alll the "little extras" like the outside stove, lot's of storage, and genral quality throughout
3. We looked at a similar product, the Maxlite from R-vision, and it was obvious that the OUtback was made with more attention to quality and function (raw edges of wood near the countertop and 2-3 inch gap over the bathroom door!)

Hope this helps


----------



## HogFansInMo (Jun 11, 2006)

Scrib said:


> Welcome aboard! What is it that always keeps steering you back to the Outbacks?


Every trailer I go in to, just does not seem to be up to par with the Outbacks.
I must say this, the support is incredible here in "Outbackers Land". 
I am grateful for all the responses and hope they continue, as from what I have seen thus far, I am pretty sure I will be choosing the Outback. 
However, now the task of which floorplan...


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah, it was pretty much over for us once we stepped into an Outback. We wanted a bunkhouse too, and everything else we looked at had mini-bunks. I think there are "Outback-like" trailers available now, though - I could have sworn an Outback was pulling into our CG over the 4th, and it ended-up being a Jaysomething. We spent the holidays with some friends of ours with a Nomad. It's the first time they had seen our Outback, and they're sold. Good luck!


----------



## konlr (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm a new Outback owner but I've been RV'ing for many years. My first trailer was a 1973 19' Prowler. I switched to fifth wheels for many years and now I'm back to a rear hitch trailer. We needed the back of the truck for the piles of dog equipment we haul from one place to another. We researched new trailers for over a year but kept coming back to the Outback. The three main reasons were the practicality of the floorplans, the quality of the construction and the holding tank capacities(plus the fact that they are enclosed and somewhat heated). We needed a trailer that sat relatively high off the ground as well. There are no services where we do a good part of our camping. As a matter of fact we're not even in a campground. We do a lot of early and late season camping in remote locations in Western Canada when we're field testing our dogs. Our campground camping is in between these times. So far this year the 23RS has performed perfectly and been more than spacious enough for my wife, my 17 year old daughter and two german shorthaired pointers even on nights when we could not spend the evening outside around a fire. I am becoming the poster child for Outback ownership. Its easy to pull. Easy to set up. Very functional and practical and seeming very durable. In short, its the first RV I've had where everything worked the way it was supposed to out the box. BUY IT! JUST BUY IT!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I may not be a good one to be posting on this topic as I recently sold mine but it was not due to it being a faulty unit. My needs just changed. I owned a Springdale before buying the Outback and was very satisfied with the quality of both. Of course the Springdale was much cheaper and wasn't finished off like the Outback. Sounds like you've made your decision anyway and I don't think you'll go wrong with it unless fuel gets to the point where you can't afford to tow it anywhere.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HogFansInMo said:


> Welcome aboard! What is it that always keeps steering you back to the Outbacks?


Every trailer I go in to, just does not seem to be up to par with the Outbacks.
I must say this, the support is incredible here in "Outbackers Land". 
I am grateful for all the responses and hope they continue, as from what I have seen thus far, I am pretty sure I will be choosing the Outback. 
However, now the task of which floorplan...








[/quote]

Let us know if you have specific questions on any model. Between the people on the forum, we should have every model covered.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We have one of the older Outbacks being a 03 and I will say I've had not one problem I didn't have my fingers in, well outside of Gilligan mislabeling the tanks.

We loved ours at first site and try to enjoy it as much as possible.

Good luck in the search.

Bill.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

We have the 27RSDS. I researched hundreds of floorplans B4 making our purchase and at the time, did not ever see another plan that had two queen beds in it. It is a floorplan that will be functional for us for years to come. I like the private bedroom and the fact that there is plenty of room in the bathroom. I am 6'4" and have no problem manuevering thru the camper. It provides a fresh, clean look with the white cabinets. It has plenty of storage, an outside cooktop that was a major selling point to my wife. I could go on.....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

When we went out looking for TT's, we had really no intention of buying our first day out. We were specifically looking for a toyhauler. After I had a chance to look at what was on the lot, everything that I liked was either a 5th wheel (we have a suburban), out of our price range, or just plain "el cheapo" inside. The minute we walked into our "Roo" we knew we had to have it. It was ours a day later. Simple as that









Dawn


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

HogFansInMo said:


> I am grateful for all the responses and hope they continue, as from what I have seen thus far, I am pretty sure I will be choosing the Outback.
> However, now the task of which floorplan...


Glad you're leaning toward the Outback. We really do like ours and the help from this forum is incredible.

Now a new (but unadvertised feature) of the recent forum upgrade is the OUTBACK MODEL SELECTOR  function. .

Just tell us your TV, family size, campground preferences, and we'll tell you which floor plan to buy. It's that simple.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL! The problem with the OUTBACK MODEL SELECTOR is that it always generates 10 different answers!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Scrib said:


> LOL! The problem with the OUTBACK MODEL SELECTOR is that it always generates 10 different answers!


Every upgrade has a couple of bugs.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

the package deal :

Spaciousness
Floorplan
Fit and Finish
Decor
Price
Weight

Oh, and great dealers never hurt either!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't know how many rvs I looked at before finding an Outback. I don't think there is any comparison in this price range. Nothing looked as good, seemed as well built, or felt as big as the Outback.

Now just decide whether you want a bumper pull or 5er. The 31RQS is hard to beat! And it comes in a 5er, too!









Mark


----------



## HogFansInMo (Jun 11, 2006)

mswalt said:


> I don't know how many rvs I looked at before finding an Outback. I don't think there is any comparison in this price range. Nothing looked as good, seemed as well built, or felt as big as the Outback.
> 
> Now just decide whether you want a bumper pull or 5er. The 31RQS is hard to beat! And it comes in a 5er, too!
> 
> ...


***
That is the problem, I can't decide b/t the 5er or bumper pull. I love both 31's(5er and bumper) and really like the 27rsds.
I guess I always tend to steer away from the bumper pulls due to past experience pulling long bumper hitch trailers for work. With that being said, never pulled anything with sway control either. 
Again, that is why I have turned to the experts....to guide and advise. Any reason I should pick one over the other?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We looked at a trail light, jayco, keystone zepplin, rockwood and the outback. we bought the outback for a few reasons. Ours has an enclosed underbelly, outside stove, white interior that seemed roomy, the welded alum. frame and seat/bed supports, frame rails were wider then the others ( spaced further apart ) for a better ride and stability, the tongue was a foot longer then the others ( easier to turn ) the propane bottles were easier to access and the toilet was poreclin and i could sit on it with no prob ( 6'3" 300lb ). so we bought it.....


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> We looked at a trail light, jayco, keystone zepplin, rockwood and the outback. we bought the outback for a few reasons. Ours has an enclosed underbelly, outside stove, white interior that seemed roomy, the welded alum. frame and seat/bed supports, frame rails were wider then the others ( spaced further apart ) for a better ride and stability, the tongue was a foot longer then the others ( easier to turn ) the propane bottles were easier to access and the toilet was poreclin and i could sit on it with no prob ( 6'3" 300lb ). so we bought it.....


It is our first 5er and Ill never go back to bumper pulls so easy to set up and hook up also shorter on the road length for larger trailer length. (With a long bed Chevy crewcab saving a few feet really matters. )
We looked at a bunch of 5th wheels for 3 years-- for the price Outback seemed to be the best quality of fit finish. livable space and amenities. All RV will have some minor bugs to work out and Sydney has had very few. Also it hat the best floor plan and the most headroom in the bedroom area of those we looked at. Also liked the more streamlined front since many 5th wheels present a huge flat front that increases air resistance.

Things I dont like 1. TV cabinet not deep enough for 19 inch unless I go to flat screen but prices are coming down.
2. Stove vent does not vent to outside as far as I can tell this is sorta useless.
3. Would prefer slightly more slope to drain lines as it can take a while to drain
Biggest peeve 4. Poor design of fresh water drain-too small takes forever to drain fitted with screw cap rather than a valve like my last camper and terrible location necessitating crawling under camper to drain (When I get time Im going to add some plastic tubing and a valve at the back bumper.

But other than minor complaints after having it for a year If it got totaled tomorrow I would buy another just like it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scrib said:


> Biggest peeve 4. Poor design of fresh water drain-too small takes forever to drain fitted with screw cap rather than a valve like my last camper and terrible location necessitating crawling under camper to drain


I'm sure I'm missing something (ya..it wouldn't be the first time eh?) as I don't understand your concern over the amount of time it takes to drain. Once I'm ready to leave the campgroud, I simple flip the value and let the water drain out as I drive home. It's always gone by the time I get home.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HogFansInMo said:


> That is the problem, I can't decide b/t the 5er or bumper pull. I love both 31's(5er and bumper) and really like the 27rsds.


HogFansInMo,

I would recommend getting the smallest Outback that does the job for you. The smaller it is, the more options you have for places to go. We have a 28RS-DS, and at 55 feet (Truck & trailer w/rear slide deployed), there are a lot of options not open to us. I guess that would go in the 'Pro' column for going fifth wheel on otherwise comparable models.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

